
Tab Debt - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/tab-debt
======
suprasanna
I've had this exact same issue - or at least used to. This is my way of
dealing with it:

Articles: Get Read it Later and install the FFX extension if that's your
browser of choice. One click and it's accessible on your iPad or phone for
reading later. Close those tabs.

Forms: If it's for funding, if it's for some organization, whatever - you just
don't want to fill it out now. Grab the URL and mail to 1week@followupthen.com
to get a reminder via email in a week. Close these tabs too.

Cool Web Apps you want to try out: Sign up then and there, then bookmark it.
If it has a high enough value prop to you, you'll remember and come back to
it. What now? Yep, close these tabs.

I found that the majority of tabs I had open fell under these categories.
Using a mix of Read it later, followupthen and simply taking an action, I bet
you could plow through those open tabs instead of going through more Cmd + T
pain.

~~~
marcamillion
I do 'Send to Kindle' - via <http://kindlebility.com/>. Awesome tool that
helps me to keep the tabs down to just those shown in the images :(

Followupthen sounds like an awesome tool. Thanks for the heads-up. Will
definitely look into it.

The truth is, I don't really keep cool web apps open. I either sign up or
close it. The vast majority of those tabs open are things that either can't be
sent to Kindle (e.g. Articles that have multi-pages and don't have a single
page version, or something else).

I will try followupthen.com to see if that helps me.

------
tonywebster
I have this problem too. I thought the solution might be automatically closing
untouched tabs after X minutes, but I left those tabs open for a reason —
there's something that at one point was important to me. But then why do tabs
just sit open?

Maybe close tabs after X minutes, except for an exemption list of domains —
but that's not a very intelligent solution. I don't know what the answer is
except for declaring tab bankruptcy every few hours (or days if you're
(un)lucky).

~~~
marcamillion
LOL @ Tab Bankruptcy. Love the term, it fits in nicely with the theme :)

Well, I allow my computer to declare bankruptcy for me - i.e. whenever Chrome
crashes and can't recover the tabs, I consider that Tab Bankruptcy (and it
feels good!).

